# Rain POLL



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm in seattle so it rains all the time. Gracie doesnt seem to mind it but I wanted to make sure its OK?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The rain isn't going to hurt your dog.

I would just say don't let your dog drink out of puddles.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You mean taking your dog out in the rain? Sure, goldens were made for water!!
They are duck retrieving dogs!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I have the option of not walking in the rain. She has the yard and an invisible fence. BUT, her choice is to not go out in the rain. She hates water falling her. Won't even go potty if the sprinklers are on. It's so funny: she goes out the door, pauses on the patio to look at the sprinklers sprinkling and turns right around and comes back in the house. Ummm, mom, not so much!

On really rainy days, she's been known to hold off on her morning potty until 2 in the afternoon. :doh:

She will, however, jump into any lake or ocean even with 2 foot breakers! She's particular about how she takes her water.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hike with the dogs off leash rain, snow, storms, blizzards, some years 364 days. I go with strep throat, when I had 90 hour work weeks at 3:30 am, with broken ribs, and once (unwisely) with a ton of abdominal stitches. Yes, it is a little OCD, but I feel as though they are owed a minimum standard of living to be excellent dogs for the rest of the 22 hours in a day. tippykayak reminded me that when my old golden Joplin turned 15, I had to put him in the car and drive him around the block so he would think he went for his daily outing, as it was so ingrained.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

haha the first time Pumba went for a walk in the rain was so cute, she kept rubbing her ears with her paw every time a drop hit her.. but since then she loves going out no matter what the weather. definitely if it's really cold these outings are shorter, but still loves it.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't walk them regularly, they have a huge back yard we play in. I do go out and play in the rain, light rain. They will go out in the pouring rain - water in any form or from any direction is GREAT!!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm on the Oregon coast - if we didn't walk in the rain we'd never walk! I did have a raincoat for one of my bridge goldens; it was more for my convenience than for her comfort - she loved water no matter what direction it was coming from.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Given that it's rained almost nonstop for the past three days, it's a good thing Ben likes to walk in the rain. The only time it bothered him was on a hike when we crossed an open field in a thunderstorm. His ears and tail were hanging very low, but once we reached the shelter of the trees he was fine. Most of the time he hardly seems to even notice the rain. He does enjoy the rubdown afterwards.

I'm not crazy about walking in the rain, but I accept it as part of my responsibility to Ben. He needs the exercise and loves his walks, so we get out twice a day, no matter what the weather.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

he goes to the dog park...I huddle under the umbrella...


----------



## dcbeattie (Mar 20, 2011)

This is my 2nd golden.. my last was 14 years ago.. this one (8 months) sits in the exact same place the other did. Just outside the back porch door, no cover and a small puddle. The in between dog (just a dog, but great) didn't mind rain or snow, but didn't sit out in it. He would come in and lay on the back porch. Seems like my goldens like to sit in puddles in the rain.  She did have a little start the other day.. It snowed a couple of inches. She went to go out the porch door and skidded to a halt. The snow confused her for a couple of minutes and the she was out in it with no problems... Now she sits in her place come rain, snow or shine....... Good thing it's the back door to the kitchen so I can dry her off a little before she gets to the rest of the house..:uhoh:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hehe, oh yes, mine love rain walks!! I like them too... Less chance of loose dogs out and about.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine hate the rain but love swimming, makes no sense. Yesterday afternoon and last night we had rain Lilly would ask to go out then lay in her spot by the sliding door. Never left the deck tell about 10:00 she started barking at the back door which means I have to go now, she jumped off the deck did her business and came right back in. She is a nut job.

Mike


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Rain, mud and getting wet through is no problem for a golden retriever and all my retrievers have been impervious to it. Just make sure they are well cleaned off and dried afterwards. It is not good for them to lay about wet too long when they come back.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

When it is pouring out (like this morning), no I do not take my dogs for their hike. In light rain or drizzle, yes I do.

But, my dogs are not inside all day - the 2 younger ones are in their dog yard while I am at work (plenty of cover and a heated shed to boot) and my oldest is inside - but my brother works 2nd shift and lets him out and generally takes care of him until he leaves for work.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

We will walk Tucker in the rain, but will skip a day if it is pouring. He loves to swim, but hates going out in the rain to do his business. If he doesn't walk, we do some training and games inside with him to make up for it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I hike with the dogs off leash rain, snow, storms, blizzards, some years 364 days. I go with strep throat, when I had 90 hour work weeks at 3:30 am, with broken ribs, and once (unwisely) with a ton of abdominal stitches. Yes, it is a little OCD, but I feel as though they are owed a minimum standard of living to be excellent dogs for the rest of the 22 hours in a day. tippykayak reminded me that when my old golden Joplin turned 15, I had to put him in the car and drive him around the block so he would think he went for his daily outing, as it was so ingrained.


Same here, but no broken ribs or stitches. Bouts of sciatica and other stuff though. My dogs are my certified physical therapists  I pushed Tucker around in his wagon for many a mile when he got old. I don't think you are OCD at all, but if you are so am I.

I do not purposely go walking in torrential 2"-3" inch per hour type rain, but have been caught off guard plenty of times. Actually kind of fun, just rain after all.

Better rain than forging a path through 2' of snow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If it's not ligthening and we're not having a Nor'easter come through, I enjoy walking in the rain and so do the dogs.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I still go out. They still need a run/walk/play/sniff no matter the weather.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If it's storming don't even think about it.

Tucker is TERRIFIED of storms...even if its sunny, he somehow knows its coming before I do and refuses to go outside.

Usually I'll stand out there like "whats your problem, c'mon!" then I'll hear a very faint rumble in the distance.

But he loves the rain.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't walk in the rain but that's for ME! My dogs love it and don't care. I stand under the deck roof while they play in the rain.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Nothing like a good walk in the rain, my dogs love it!
We don't go if there is thunder or torrential rain.:no:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I find it interesting how few people here walk their dogs in the rain--we will walk unless it is coming down in torrents, hailing, or thundering and lightning. Toby isn't thrilled about getting wet, but he manages just fine!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If it's raining hard its usually a "go go go, pee pee pee!!" then a run back into the house LOL.

Some days when it just pours all day you don't have a choice.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I personally love walking Brooks while I am under an umbrella unless there is a wind then it isn't any fun.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine love the rain, snow etc, would rather stay outside and play, walk , run etc in these conditions...


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

We bought a nice rain jacket for Lola. I live in the Seattle area as well. The jacket keeps her whole back side dry- only her head and feet get wet. It just sheds the rain off of her- and on cold days it keeps her warm.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

We don't go for walks in the rain. But we make up for it by having lots of playtime inside!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy loved going out in the rain because when he came in, he got "toweled down". All you had to do is show him the towel, he would get all excited. LOL!!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It depends on how hard it is actually raining out. If it is a downpour, I say no until it calms down a little.


----------

